# Giving up this project - SB Heavy 10L



## J Pilz (Mar 11, 2022)

I've decided to not start on this project. If someone is interested in acquiring this lathe email me  jpilzjr@gmail.com and I will get you in contact with the owner.  It's located in Akron, Ohio



Hello all,
I'm in the process of getting my hands on a SB 10L Cat #187-A
I'm new to the restoration scene and am excited to be able to take on this project.
A friend called me to say that her 90+ y/o father needs to remove the lathe from his basement that has resided there for more than 60 years.
He had many tears in his eyes as he told me the history of his life and of the machine he spent so many years with.
I promised him I would do my best to restore it to it's original condition.
So my journey begins with dragging it piece by piece out of his basement
From what I've been able to visually inspect, the ways are in pretty good condition (no grooves). Steady rest is there, 3 and 4 jaw cushman chucks (they look a little oversized), The spindle bearings feel good, extra unused leather belt, missing is a chip tray.
I've had my machine shop since 1983 and stay current with the latest CNC machines so this rebuild will be a new fun venture for me.
Thanks for looking,
Joe


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 11, 2022)

Looks like your new toy was born in 1942.  Get the Ilion book, _A Guide to Renovating the South Bend Lathe Models 10L - 13" - 14 ½" - 16".  _This book is invaluable when it comes to the intricacies of disassembling / assembling the various parts of the lathe.


----------



## J Pilz (Mar 11, 2022)

Thanks SLK ,  I just looked that up on amazon and have it ready to purchase as well as his wick kit. I also ordered from Grizzly the Serial Card. Not sure if that gets sent to me in PDF form or mailed


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 11, 2022)

J Pilz said:


> I also ordered from Grizzly the Serial Card. Not sure if that gets sent to me in PDF form or mailed



You'll get a .pdf scan of the original via email.  IMHO, having the build information isn't worth the $25.


----------



## J Pilz (Mar 11, 2022)

I might agree once I get it. I lost that much last week in the lottery


----------



## Jim F (Mar 12, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> You'll get a .pdf scan of the original via email.  IMHO, having the build information isn't worth the $25.


Plus the quality of the scan leaves alot to be desired....
Mine is barely readable, some thing are illegible.


----------



## J Pilz (Mar 12, 2022)

Here's to hoping that I can at least tell where the original sale was at. There shouldn't be too much of a gap between what my 90+ y/o friend knows and the original purchaser


----------



## J Pilz (Mar 12, 2022)

I just received the the PDF from Grizzly. It turns out that this machine was shipped May 6, 1942 and has been in Akron, OH it's entire life.
It's 80 years old this year.


----------



## MyLilMule (Mar 22, 2022)

J Pilz said:


> I just received the the PDF from Grizzly. It turns out that this machine was shipped May 6, 1942 and has been in Akron, OH it's entire life.
> It's 80 years old this year.


Who was the original owner? Does it say on your card?


----------



## J Pilz (Mar 22, 2022)

Bridgewater Mfg Co in Akron on East Miller Ave


----------



## dbertheau (Mar 23, 2022)

I have the same lathe.  A few years newer...maybe 1945???  

I'm hoping to restore as well.  I'll be watching this thread for tips!


----------



## J Pilz (Apr 22, 2022)

If anyone is interested in acquiring the lathe mentioned in my original post let me know.
I decided that I won't have time to do the restoration
email me at jpilzjr@gmail.com or message me here


----------

